# Strida



## Yellow Fang (24 Mar 2010)

Does anyone have a Strida? What are they like? They look rather flexy and uncomfortable; are they alright? Can you put them on the overhead rack in a train carriage?


----------



## tyred (24 Mar 2010)

I don't have one but know someone who does and have ridden it. They are not uncomfortable, just don't expect to go very fast. Steering is really positive and takes practice to ride it in a straight line. Very interesting piece of design.


----------



## raindog (24 Mar 2010)

I love the design and I'd love to have a go on one, but I can imagine them being a bit tricky to ride after a conventional bike.


----------



## Yellow Fang (24 Mar 2010)

I am intrigued by the design, but I don't like the history much. Designed by British designer back in the 80s. Since then, production and brand rights have moved between various companies and countries, and now they both reside in Taiwan. Compare and contrast with Brompton.


----------



## ufkacbln (25 Mar 2010)

I have two Strida Mk1s, and theyare a fun ride, but restricted to rider.

The design is clever and folds quickly, however for taller riders the height of the seat foreshortens the seat to bar distance to become very tight.

Also with a single gear it is restricted and "honking" tends to cause the belt to slip.

Finally if you get the fold wrong and drop the plastic chainwheel on to the ground it will shatter.(This may be better in later models)

If you want a fun and novel bike for short rides on flat ground then it is ideal, but anything more than that, or for a tall rider I would have second thoughts.


----------

